# widgets en arrière plan sur le bureau... qui marchent



## Lo87 (24 Mai 2010)

bonjour,

j'essaye désespérément  d'installer un widget sur mon bureau en arrière plan; j'ai réussi à installer le widget, mais il reste au premier plan. J'ai alors essayé widget runner, qui marche plutôt bien, mais le problème est que je veux mettre une horloge à l'arrière plan, et dès que j'installe mon horloge en passant par widget runner, les aiguilles ne s'affichent pas...:
j'espère avoir été assez claire et que vous pourrez m'aider!!!!!

Non, pour avoir de l'aide, il faut poser la question dans le bon forum, la customisation du système, c'est dans le forum "Customisation", pas dans "Applications" !

On déménage !


----------



## Aescleah (24 Mai 2010)

Si c'est uniquement pour avoir une horloge sur le bureau, tu peux utiliser Simple Floating Clock


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mai 2010)

et preciser de quels widgets tu parles , ou même l''OS


il y a les dashboard
( 10.4 et sup)

et les yahoo widgets
(mac - PC)

plus quelques utilitaires independants qui prennent le nom widgets

-
edit
en passant 
les yahoo widgets peuvent se regler de divers modes de présentation  sans aucune bidouillerie via leurs preferences
Alors que via dashboard c'est plus délicat


----------



## Lo87 (24 Mai 2010)

oui je n'ai pas été assez précise, je viens de le remarquer!
En fait j'aimerais installer sur mon macbook blanc 13 pouces l'analog clock que j'ai téléchargé sur le site d'apple....
en tout cas merci pour vos réponses, j'espère que vous pourrez quand même m'aider à mettre celle-ci, car ça m'énerve de ne pas y arriver (je suis sûre que ce doit être tout bête pourtant)...


----------



## Ralph_ (25 Mai 2010)

tout simplement pas possible avec les widgets Apple

faisable avec les Yahoo, sinon, Geektool (ou Simple floating clock si c'est juste pour l'horloge)


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mai 2010)

elle est mignonne l'analog clock yahoo
( et vient en standard dans le pack d'install du gerant)

couleurs réglables 
dispo réglable
premier plan
arriere plan
transparence 
et invisible
 (Avec cette option , devient visible que si on va en  zone widget , un peu comme le dashboard par defaut)

- A titre d'info
dashboard et yahoo engine sont complementaires
les widgets sont codés differement 
yahoo passe par une appli qui doit etre ouverte pour vorr les widgets

globalement si on compare
total CPU  de yagoo engine + widgets yahoo ouverts
-et
total CPU widgets dashboard ouverts
la difference CPU  est minime

 et les réglages yahoo BEAUCOUP  plus souples

j'utilise les 2
( plus souvent yahoo que je trouve plus pratique à utiliser et régler)


----------



## herszk (12 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir.
J'ai installé 3 widgets sur mon bureau par l'intermédiaire de Yahoo widget que j'ai mis en démarrage auto au lancement de mac os.
Le problème est que ces widget disparaissent d'une manière à priori aléatoire, je suis obligé, quand cela arrive, d'aller les récupérer.
Quelqu'un a-til ce problème ?
Y a-t-il un moyen d'obtenir ces widgets à coup sûr ?


----------

